# Is this clover?



## PeanutbuttER (Jun 5, 2010)

These just started to flower in the last little bit. So I read the stickied thread but ended up a little confused about what's what. Is this tortoise safe clover or is it something else?


----------



## Seiryu (Jun 5, 2010)

PeanutbuttER said:


> These just started to flower in the last little bit. So I read the stickied thread but ended up a little confused about what's what. Is this tortoise safe clover or is it something else?



Looks like you have Clover to me.

Yellow Oxalis looks like this

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/91/6h_common_yellow_oxalis.jpg


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 5, 2010)

No. Black Medic. Supposed to be edible, but I don't think its very tasty, as no one here eats it.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 5, 2010)

black medic it is...and my adult sulcatas love it (in moderation, they will clean it out if left to their own devices)...might be a little too spicy for the little ones, though!


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh, glad I checked. I thought for sure it was either clover or oxalis because of the leaves.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jun 7, 2010)

Black Medic, also known as trefoil, is completely edible by tortoises. My Northern Mediterraneans Testudo species devour it! But then again they're not very picky about what they eat!


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jun 8, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the input guys. I'll toss some in with the next feeding and see how it goes over with 'em.


----------



## Missy (Jun 8, 2010)

Clover has white blooms


----------

